# Sharing a FAILURE



## RRLOVER (Sep 16, 2011)

So I always use T88 epoxy but for some dumba$$ reason I used something else.I had a gap at the back joint and the epoxy that I dyed black dried gray:slaphead::slaphead: I hate scrapping handles :sad0: I stopped sanding after 220, did not want to waste sand paper on top of tossing a handle.


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 16, 2011)

Dang...that would have been good looking handle too.

Although I guess I can't really see the flaw from the photo, sell it as a 2nd to put on a Carter.


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 16, 2011)

Failure? That handle looks great!


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 16, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> Failure? That handle looks great!


 





Here's a close up......NOT WINNING:lol2:


----------



## jwhite (Sep 16, 2011)

I hate it when products fail, but I don't think that handle needs to be scrapped. Cut through the seam with a good razor saw, or whatever mechanical means in your shop that has the best finest kerf blade. Flatten and reattach with a the T88 go for an invisible seam so you don't have to worry about matching the other epoxy. You shouldn't loose more than a mm. in length. If the handle was to be to a customers specs than you'll still have to make a new one that meets their precise requirements, but otherwise that handle is attractive and perfectly functional after the bad join is addressed. Put it on another knife and sell it for what it is - an attractive handle.


----------



## rmbonham (Sep 16, 2011)

Are you insane man! if you don't want it i will be your garbage can....


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 16, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> Here's a close up......NOT WINNING:lol2:


 
Though I share your sentiment, I would say, put it to a vote and see how many folks here think it's a failure. Think how many people like different color liners in their handle. The grey stuff can easily pass for one. On that scale, it is practically unnoticeable too.

Did you try to do Rader-type end cap?

M


----------



## mhenry (Sep 16, 2011)

Damn! thats a awesome failure,


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 16, 2011)

I like imperfections. As a Native American we intentionally leave flaws or make a very subtle mistake on our work, because man isn't perfect only the Creator is. Send it my way and I will honor it.
:indian::bow28:


----------



## Rottman (Sep 16, 2011)

wabi-sabi


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 16, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Did you try to do Rader-type end cap?
> 
> M


 
I have so many small piece's of wood I figured what the hell I'll give it a try.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 16, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> I have so many small piece's of wood I figured what the hell I'll give it a try.


 
True that.  I use small leftovers to make pins, but maybe I will give an end cup a try one of these days.

M


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 16, 2011)

Rottman said:


> wabi-sabi


 
This.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 16, 2011)

Rottman said:


> wabi-sabi



exactly


----------



## jmforge (Sep 17, 2011)

Just say it is a fiber spacer.:biggrin:


----------



## Jim (Sep 17, 2011)

Man that is pretty!

Here is the plan, sell it to anyone over 45, they would never see that "glaring defect" .:wink:


----------



## Twistington (Sep 17, 2011)

You can't scrap that, on the close up picture the handle measures ~80mm across and that little epoxy seam is ~1mm high.
Finish the handle and put it on a blade, it's too pretty to go in the bin.


----------



## dough (Sep 17, 2011)

thats too bad. i can understand your wanting to scrap it but it sure looks way better then a stock handle.

maybe just do a giveaway or something. someone that may not normally upgrade their stock ho handle to a very nice handle.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 17, 2011)

Although I understand you Mario I have to agree with the other guys that this is way too nice to scrap. It either needs a re-work like jmwhite suggested or just ignore it because like dough said, "it sure looks way better then a stock handle"

So don't chuck this one in the bin!


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 17, 2011)

I hate when that happens, but I would still consider it tolerable from what I see in your picture. I still think I have yet to make a perfect handle, every one of them has a little something that could have been better. After spending a few hours with them, you see much more flaws than anybody else ever would. 
My 2 cts,

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 17, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> So I always use T88 epoxy but for some dumba$$ reason I used something else.I had a gap at the back joint and the epoxy that I dyed black dried gray:slaphead::slaphead: I hate scrapping handles :sad0: I stopped sanding after 220, did not want to waste sand paper on top of tossing a handle.


 I'll buy it right now. pm me


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanx for the offer Sachem but I don't make handles for sale.I just make them for my own knives.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 17, 2011)

I've always thought you were a little crazy. This just confirms it.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 18, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> Thanx for the offer Sachem but I don't make handles for sale.I just make them for my own knives.


 
You don't have to sell it. I'll make sure you never see it again, for FREEEEEEEEEE. PM if interested.


----------



## echerub (Sep 18, 2011)

Now *that* sounds like an offer that will make both parties very happy


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 18, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> Thanx for the offer Sachem but I don't make handles for sale.I just make them for my own knives.


 I'm Sad now. work like that should be shared.:sad0: I was very serious about the offer, but I understand.:thumbsup:


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 20, 2011)

There Mario, you did it, now I am thinking about trashing handles for the same reason, too... :bashhead:




P1020503 by mgapicius, on Flickr

Not sure how that happened, the mokume endpiece is connected with a hidden pin, and maybe the pin was just a faction of a mm too long, now there is a thin glue line. There are also some tiny burn specs, this light horn just burns when you only get it anywhere near a belt sander. May have to do that one again...

Stefan


----------



## jwhite (Sep 21, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> There Mario, you did it, now I am thinking about trashing handles for the same reason, too... :bashhead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol2:


----------



## Hermes7792 (Oct 3, 2011)

Personally i like it. give more of a contrast between the pieces


----------

